# Exercising while standing



## PDaveAngel (Dec 13, 2021)

Can anyone suggest a standing exercise please?
Ideally I can do in front of the TV - watching Call The Midwife Christmas episodes
My exercise bike's broken.


----------



## janw (Dec 13, 2021)

Perhaps marching or jogging on the spot, knee lifts, using cans as weights, dancing, arm and knee lifts - try same side and alternate sides - try not to fall over! There are some "strength training" exercises HERE  that might be useful to you.
I hope you can get the bike fixed, I quite enjoy using mine a few times a week.


----------



## Martin62 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi, on YouTube there are quite a few videos of standing exercises for diabetics, Caroline Jordan has some pretty good ones, low impact aerobics meant to lower blood your blood sugar too.


----------



## StevieBhoy (Jul 31, 2022)

Kettlebell


----------



## travellor (Aug 1, 2022)

I do tai chi.
Some good ones on YouTube


----------



## EmmaL76 (Aug 1, 2022)

What about a little stepper, something like this ?


----------

